# build your own laptop?



## Trackerway

I want to get a laptop, and my husband said to me, "We could build one ourselves."  He has an electronics degree, so he thinks he could do it, but he's been out of school for 20 years.  Things have changed a bit... 

What do you guys think?  Can it be done?


----------



## cohen

No, you can build a desktop, otherwise laptops are out of the question really... left to the big companies.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

OCZ offers a basic laptop kit. http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc...ming_notebook-small-intel-core-2_duo_platform

Wish it had a better vid card. Other than that it's nice for what it is.


----------



## Kill Bill

MyCattMaxx said:


> OCZ offers a basic laptop kit. http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc...ming_notebook-small-intel-core-2_duo_platform
> 
> Wish it had a better vid card. Other than that it's nice for what it is.



Thats neat. A europe store is selling that for 690Euros incl Vat imagine a 4GB with intel T9600 less than 1k running OSX 86 then again nothing beats a real mac


----------



## cohen

Kill Bill said:


> Thats neat. A europe store is selling that for 690Euros incl Vat imagine a 4GB with intel T9600 less than 1k running OSX 86 then again nothing beats a real mac



hahaha, lol..... + 1, i agree, i love macs


----------



## RRA_Incognito

Actually, you can. If you take an existing case, just put a mobo with integrated graphics, and a laptop HDD/DVD drive and you'll be set.

There are guides online if you want to pursue the issue further.


----------



## dsella

I'm sure buying parts off eBay and such you could get it to work. However, it would be a pain in the ass. Buy one premade.


----------



## cohen

dsella said:


> however, it would be a pain in the ass. Buy one premade.



+ 1


----------



## headshot0123

I wouldn't try and build a laptop if I were you. Not yet anyway. Try searching for old parts at electronic recycling centers and similar places and build a desktop first. Even if you never use it you can at least get an idea of how a computer is supposed to be built.

Building a laptop is a lot harder than a desktop, and should only be attempted by someone with experience in building computers.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

No issues building with the OCZ kit!!!!!!!


----------



## RRA_Incognito

cohen said:


> + 1


+2


----------



## luckiegreat

*go build it on dell*

hey there,if were you i'll go build my laptop on dell,because it would be easier there,because you specify how you want your pc and it gets delivered to your doostep.like you realised,its long that ur hobby came out of school,it might be difficult for him or take him awhile before he is done,cheers!
http://www.computerappreciation.blogspot.com


----------



## ducis

Asus C90S??


----------

